# Double Barrel 1911's????



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok, this is too much!

[youtube:1bp026zl]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM-DGaNmtA0[/youtube:1bp026zl]


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I'll take one,,,in black please!!! ::rambo::


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

HAHA! In stainless! lol. You know, since I am from Kentucky (where they burn couches and cars when the basketball game wins), I could go cheap and just get some duct tape and tape two together.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

survival said:


> HAHA! In stainless! lol. You know, since I am from Kentucky (where they burn couches and cars when the basketball game wins), I could go cheap and just get some duct tape and tape two together.


That's true. Hey, you could even tape them back to back that way no one could sneak up on you. ::rambo::


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

HAHA! Just be sure to get a left and right handed one or the bullets coming out will hit each other.

Have you seen the 7+7+1 Keltec KSG 12 guage ? Holy smokes. Talk about zombie hunting!


----------

